# Comcast requires return of cable cards to upgrade service



## GMonitor (May 24, 2007)

It seems that if you want to upgrade your plan Comcast is requiring me to return my 2 cable cards and rent out 2 of their set-top boxes.

I really liked TiVo. I have had the Series 2, Toshiba, HD, Premiere, and 2 Bolts but it seems like the time is coming soon that I will have to leave.

When I think about it, I don't really watch much live or recorded TV anymore. I only use my TiVo for watching football games or SNL. Mostly I stream now and I think that is the better model for viewing TV.

With recorded TV, something always goes wrong with recording one episode (maybe a live event overran one episode) and that causes me stop watching a series and I fall behind and forget which episode I last saw.

With streaming, all the episodes will be available to watch without problems so I don't lose track of where I'm at.

I'll probably hang on a little longer with TiVo but maybe in the Spring when my plan for one Bolt is up for renewal, I might just drop it. It's too bad the current Bolts can't become IP set-top boxes instead of QAM boxes as I've heard this is the reason Comcast is requiring return of the cable cards if you choose a new plan.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

My contract ends mid next year and I am wondering if that is what is going to happen to me. I can understand Comcast wanting to get on a consistent platform either technology management and for marketing purposes. However I do not want to pay a SetTop fee for each additional TV. Either way its going to be a new UI be it X1 or a streamer package. We do have ATT GigaFiber with unlimited in our neighborhood as an option as well.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

If trying to order through the online page it will say that you need to add a box.

What I do is just call up the retention number and tell them what package I wanted and that I could not complete it as it wants me to add a box but I have Tivo.

They complete the order for me without returning cards or adding a box.


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just exchanged an old converter box for an X1 box. Comcast upgraded my plan but left my Cablecard alone. When I mentioned the Cablecard to the agent she didn't even know what I was talking about.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Did my latest contract renewal through Twitter to ComcastCares. Takes longer that way but had no issue keeping my current deal which has one cablecard and nothing else.


----------

